# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  المعهد العالي للقضاء بسلطنة عُمان - بين شرارة الانطلاق وسقف التطلعات

## meladely

:M20(3): المعهد العالي للقضاءبينشرارة  الانطلاق.....و ...... سقف التطلعات================================ 
*بقلم :  الأستاذ الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي* 
*                                      أستاذ القانون الجنائي**                                            بجامعة الأزهر بمصر* *                                   والمحامي أمام المحكمة العليا * *                                 بسلطنة عُمان*=================================
تصاعد الخط البياني لمسيرة العدالة العُمانية : 
مَنْ يتتبع مسيرة العدالة في سلطنة عُمان ... يعجب لتصاعد الخط البياني لهذه المسيرة ؛ فهى باستمرار في تصاعد مستمر ؛ بل تصاعد يصل أحيانا إلى حد القفزات المتتالية الراسخة . 
*صحيح أن* الدراسات تشير إلى أن أول تنظيم قضائي في سلطنة عُمان كان في عام 1920م ، حيث تم إنشاء محكمتين تجارية و مدنية عدلية في كل من مسقط و مطرح  . 
بيد  أن التطور الفعلي للقضاء في سلطنة عُمان بدأ في عام 1970 بتولي *صاحب الجلالة السلطان قابوس بن سعيد المعظم* ( رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ) مقاليد الحكم ، إذ انطلقت عُمان في بناء مؤسسات الدولة العُمانية و إصدار التشريعات المنظمة لها و التي من بينها النظام القضائي.


ولقد توج ذلك بصدور المرسوم السلطاني رقم 35/2010 بإنشاء ( المعهد العالي للقضاء ) ؛ الذي يبدو أن شرارته الأولى  ستنطلق مع احتفال السلطنة بالعيد الوطنى الأربعين . 
 ومن المتوقع أن تكون هذه الشرارة مصاحبة لبداية العام القضائي القادم   ( 2010/ 2011م ). وذلك بعد استكمال التكوين الهيكلي للمعهد سواء على مستوى أعضاء هيئة التدريس ؛ أم على مستوى الهيكل الإداري للمعهد .
ولاشك في أن القائمين على إنشاء هذا المعهد سيحرصون على أن تكون بداية نشاطه بداية متميزة ؛ من خلال عقد الدورات التأهيلية والتدريبية لبعض المستهدفين بنشاط هذا المعهد . سواء من القضاة المساعدين أم معاوني الإدعاء العام الجدد أم من غيرهم .
وأياً كان الأمر بشأن بداية الشرارة الأولى لإنطلاق هذا الصرح العلمي من صروح العدالة ؛ إلا أنه من المتوقع أن يكون سقف التطلعات التى يسعى إلي تحقيقيها هذا المعهد بلا حدود . 
نعم ؛ بلا حدود سواء فيما يتعلق بالزمان أم المكان أم الإنسان . وسواء فيما يتعلق بالموضوع . 
وذلك على التفصيل التالي : 
1- عدم محدودية التطلعات الزمنية :
لاشك في أن المعهد العالي للقضاء لن يكون محدود زمنياً بوقت معين لأداء دوراته التأهيلية والتدريبية . فهو غير محدود زمنيا بزمن العام القضائي ؛ ولا بساعات الدوام الرسمي . 
فهو على مدار العامسيكون مشغولاً ومنشغلاً بهذه الدورات ؛ إذأنه سيستغل الفترة من أكتوبر إلى يونيو ( وهى الفترة الزمنية للعام القضائي ) لتدريب وتأهيل المستهدفين بنشاطه مِمَنْ لا يرتبطون بالعام القضائي ؛ وذلك مثل  : القضاة المساعدين أو معاوني الإدعاء العام الجدد أو الكتاب بالعدل الجدد أو الموظفون الجدد بالهيئات القضائية المختلفة أوغيرهم  مِمَنْ لم يستلموا عملهم   بعد ؛ فوجودهم في هذه الدورات لن يتعطل معه عمل ما .
أما *خلال  الإجازة القضائية* ( التي تبدأ في يوليو حتى نهاية سبتمبر من كل عام ) فمن المتوقع أن يركز المعهد على ممارسة نشاطه بالنسبة لقدامي القضاة وأعضاء الإدعاء العام والكتاب بالعدل وغيرهم مِمَنْ هم مستهدفين بنشاط هذا المعهد ؛ وذلك حتى لا تتعطل أعمالهم . 
 وليست أهداف المعهد ستكون غير محدود زمنياً بحدود العام القضائي ؛ بل أيضاً من المتوقع ألا تكون *غير محدودة زمنياً بساعات الدوام الرسمي* ؛ أم كيف ذلك ؟ 
فالرد سهل يسير . إذ أنه من المتوقع أن يستفيد المعهد بالتكنولوجيا  الحديثة ؛ ومن صور ذلك - في نظرنا – أن المعهد سينشئ له موقعاً على الإنترنت ؛ وهذا الموقع سيتيح للمستهدفين بخدمات هذا المعهد من الاستفادة بكافة المواد العلمية المتاحة عليه بشأن دورات التدريب والتأهيل المطروحة ؛ ناهيك عن أنه من المأمول أن يكون للمعهد مكتبة ورقية وأخرى إليكترونية ؛ يمكن الاستفادة منها بمعرفة المستهدفين بنشاط هذا المعهد . 
2- عدم محدودية التطلعات المكانية  :
صحيح أن موقع المعهد سيكون بنزوي ؛ ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن نشاط المعهد سيكون محدودا بمكان المعهد . 
ومن المتصور أن تكون عدم المحدودية المكانية ؛ في حالات خاصة كأن جهة حكومية ما – على سبيل المثال - بحاجة إلى دورة لمدة زمنية محدودة  وليكن أسبوعاً ؛ كأن تكون الدورة في التعريف بجرائم غسيل الأموال ؛ فلا غضاضة إذن توفيرا للوقت وللجهد أن ينتقل عضو أو أكثر من أعضاء هيئة التدريس لإعطاء مثل هذه الدورة . 
كما أن من المتصور أن يكون عدم محدودية المكان ؛ من خلال إمكانية دخول الدارسين أو غيرهم على موقع الالكتروني للمعهد على شبكة الإنترنت ؛ وذلك سواء لمراجعة بعض المواد العلمية أم  لمراجعة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعهد بشأن استفسار أو استيضاح جزئية عليمة ما . 


3- عدم محدودية التطلعات المتعلقة بالإنسان  :
نعم الشرارة الأولي للمعهد يمكن أن تقتصر على أشخاص بعينهم هم المستهدفون بنشاط المعهد من القضاة وأعضاء الإدعاء العام والمحامين العمانيين . 
غير أنه من المأمول ؛ ألا تقتصر خدمات هذا المعهد على هؤلاء   فقط ؛ بل قد يمتد – بحسب التطور الزمني – إلى أشخاص آخرين من غير هؤلاء ؛ بل قد يكونوا من غير العمانيين . 
وهذا سيتحقق – في نظري - من خلال *خدمة التأهيل والتدريب عن بعد* ؛ التى يمكن أن يشترك فيها كل مَنْ يرغب في الحصول على شهادة من المعهد على حصوله على دورة تأهيلية أو تدريبية من الدورات التى يعقدها المعهد ؛ وذلك بقطع النظر عن كونه من القضاة أو غيرهم من الموظفين العموميين أم المحامين ؛ بل وبقطع النظر عن جنسيته ؛ فيمكن من خلال هذه الخدمة أن يلتحق بها كل من يرغب : أياً كانت جنسيته ؛ وأيا كان موقعه على خريطة العالم . 
كل ما هنالك يشترط لحصوله على شهادة أن يحضر امتحانات شفوية وتحريرية بالمكان الذي يحدده المعهد وبمعرفة أعضاء هيئة التدريس فيه . 
4- عدم محدودية التطلعات المتعلقة بالموضوعات التي سيتم تدريسها أو التدريب عليها  :
صحيح أن الشرارة الأولى لانطلاق المعهد العالي للقضاء ستكون محدودة موضوعياً بالمواد العلمية التى تسمح له بالانطلاق وهى محدودة بحدود النظرة الآنية لاحتياجات المستهدفين بنشاط المعهد . 
غير أن من سمات القانون الوضعي أنه يتغير بتغير الزمن ، ليستوعب مستجدات الحياة ؛ ولاشك في أن ذلك سيضيف عبئاً إضافيا على القائمين على التدريس في هذا المعهد ؛ حيث عليهم مواكبة كل جديد في المجالين القانوني والقضائي ؛ واستيعابه ليكونوا على استعداد لشرحه وتفسيره للدارسين وإيجاد الحلول العملية لما قد يتوقع من مشاكل قانونية تتعلق بهذا الجديد . 
****هذا ؛ ولاشك في أن المعهد العالي للقضاء هو صرح يضاف إلى صروح العدالة التى يحرص *جلالة السلطان قابوس بن سعيد*– حفظه الله ورعاه - على تدعيمها باستمرار .
 ولا مراء في أن القضاء العماني في حالة خيرواطمئنان خلال كافة  مراحله ، فهو يمارس دوره في تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع ؛ من خلال ما تحرص عليه وزارة العدل بشأن تسهيل كل السبل أمام القضاء ليقول القاضي كلمة الله في الأرض أو إن شئت كلمة الحق ؛ في جو يسوده الطمأنينة والهدوء 
إذ يقوم القضاء بكل جوانبه ومجالاته المختلفة ـ وفق عمل منهجيةمرضية ومناسبة ـ بالدور الكبير والمؤثر الذي يبذله معالي الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بنزاهر الهنائي ـ وزير العدل نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ، من خلال حرصه على المتابعة الدائمة لسير تحقيق العدالة وتواصله المستمر مع أصحاب الفضيلة القضاة ؛ وتذليل كافة الصعوبات أمامهم لإنجاز القضايا بالكيفية الصحيحة وبالسرعة التي تكفل وصول الحقوق لأصحابها في أقرب وقت ممكن . 
                  ****
ولا جدال في  أن المعهد العالى للقضاء  - يمثل قفزة نوعية جديدة في مسيرة العدالة في سلطنة عُمان ؛ فهذا المعهد معقود عليه الكثير من الآمال والطموحات ؛ التى ستعود بالخير على أبناء السلطنة جميعاً سواء منهم القاضي أم المتقاضي . 
meladely2007@yahoo.commeladely2010@hotmail.com

----------

